# Iveco spares



## seabreezesports (Dec 5, 2012)

After our first trip in our Laika A class ( based on a 28.l Iveco Daily) we only got 250 miles per tank full. The tank in miniature. 
I went on line and spoke to the guys at Vlbarlow co uk who where more than helpful. Tank and low pressure pump ordered at 12;00 . Delivered next day. What is more their prices are good compared to the flee bay adds. 
The say they have most part for most of the range so worth a shout if you are looking. 

I am not involved with V.L Barlow ( Didn't know about them until I needed the tank) 
Just one very pleased customer


----------

